# Viva Las Vegas - Avoid Taxicab RIPOFF "LONG-HAULING"



## gvic

When visiting Las Vegas a few Taxicabs use "Long-Hauling" to raise your fares....
http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/t...ling-problem-insight-two-las-vegas-cabdrivers

Use this address..... McCarran International Airport (LAS)
                              5757 Wayne Newton Blvd, Las Vegas, NV 89119

with your Mapquest/Google Maps to "Know your Route".

Happy Traveling, gvic


----------



## Fern Modena

First of all, if you are in Terminal 3, the route is not exactly the same, but the following would apply in any event.

Give the cabbie your destination, and then tell them that you don't want them to use "the tunnel." And don't agree to use the freeway from the airport, UNLESS you are going to Worldmark, Cancun, etc (or if you are going downtown for some reason).

Regardless of this, if it is the evening, traffic will cause your taxi fee to be much higher, since the fee is based on mileage *or* time, as it is many places.

Fern


----------



## Blues

The best thing to do is to keep the phone number of the LV Taxicab Authority complaint line in your phone:  702-668-4005.  I always do (BTW, thanks for the story.  It caused me to look up the number again, and discover that the one I had in my phone was out of date.)

I have a lot of friends that travel to Vegas -- I belong to an internet poker discussion group who hold private tournaments there of 200-300 people, every year.  I've heard more than one story of folks who have gotten free taxi rides by allowing themselves to be long-hauled, only to threaten to call the taxi authority.  I don't condone that at all; but it highlights the fact that most taxi drivers are very frightened of the taxi authority.  Probably just a mention of their name would keep the driver on the up-and-up.

-Bob


----------



## Ken555

*Viva Las Vegas - Avoid Taxicab RIPOFF &quot;LONG-HAULING&quot;*



Blues said:


> I belong to an internet poker discussion group who hold private tournaments there of 200-300 people, every year.




This is a much better topic! New thread! 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## tikicarver

I actually worked as a taxi driver in Vegas ( for 10 days, but that is another story, LOL)

Some things to know.
1- all drivers have to have a license, to get it you have to pass an FBI background check. You also have to take a test about your knowledge of a lot of destinations in Vegas (taxi regs, location of things like hospitals, police stations, churches, etc) The guy was amazed when I passed on the first try, he said most take 3 or 4 times. LOL
2- by law, drivers are required to take you to your destination by the most direct route unless you ask to go a different way. We were told in training that the taxi police ( yes there is a such a thing) will wait in un-marked cars on the south side of the tunnel and randomly pull over taxis and then go directly to the passengers and ask them if the driver told them the fare would cost more by going this route. If they say no, the driver gets a big fine and can possibly lose their license. We were told the smart thing to do is offer this route to your passenger if traffic is bad on the strip or on Tropicana, like on a Friday nights. Depending on what is going on and what time of day it is , etc, it might be a cheaper fare and be faster to go the long way. But if the driver just takes you on that route without saying anything, you should speak up.
3 - drivers only get paid by the # of trips they do, there is no minimum wage and at least at the place i worked, they work 6 day weeks and 10 hr shifts. You have to log every fare you pick up. The company got $1 for each trip , + 60% of the fare. Driver gets 40% of fare and tips.
So if your driver is nice and gives you a good ride, DON"T BE CHEAP, give them a decent tip! That is how they make money.
Consider that the driver has to wait in the taxi line til he gets to the front and picks up a fare, that can be 30 minutes or more at most casinos. the driver can NOT refuse the fare, even if the passenger says "take me across the street". and yes, I had that happen. I wait 30 minutes in the line at the Mirage, i pick up the passenger and he says, take me to the hotel across the strip. The fare was $5.60 and the guy gives me $6.00 and says, "keep the change". Gee thanks, I just spent 45 minutes  of my shift and made $2. and you wonder why drivers are sometimes grumpy.
4 - the fare is based on distance AND time. The meter is running if you are sitting in traffic. Don't blame the driver, the Vegas taxi commission sets the rates.
5- don't feel bad if you try to flag down a cab and they pass you by. Drivers are told NOT to pick up flag downs. There have been many robberies. The bad guys know drivers have cash. If you are not at a casino or the airport you should call the taxi company. They all have cars that roam around and are radio dispatched. They will send a cab quickly. This way the driver is safer because the dispatcher knows where they picked up and where they are going. 

if you have any other questions, just ask, I'll try to answer.


----------



## Tank

We try to learn from this type of stuff. I read the article before my trip to vegas. It said to ask them to just go the shortest route 
He was very offended by my implication right out the gate that he would rip me off 
He was right, I did, and it was awkward - silent  - ubncompvertible 
That will never happen again, I apologized

choose your words wisely  , he is just making a living and trying to get you to your vacation safely


----------



## tikicarver

the article is pretty accurate.
Most of the drivers will just ask which way you want to go. But there is the 1% that think they can get away with it, so they continue to do it.

Rather than get in a argument with the driver, if he long hauls you,
first, wright down his taxi license number, it with be displayed on the dash. or better yet, take a picture with your phone, then he knows you are on to him.  Then, when you get to the hotel, just tell him, "no way am i paying that fare, I know you just took me the long way, I'll only pay half. 
Of coarse he will say no way. Then you just call the bellman over,( he is probably already right next to your cab, and tell him the guy longhauled you. 
I'm pretty sure the cab driver will just take half and get out of there.
Maybe he will think twice about doing it again, but probably not, you can't fix stupid. if he decides to hold his ground, ask the bellman to call the cops, it will be easy to look at the log and fare and see he long-hauled you.
Just make sure you  never say something like, "take me there the fastest way", that opens the door for the driver to say, "well traffic was bad so the long route was faster".
remember, you don't have to say anything except your destination, the driver is Required by law to take you the shortest route by distance.

Best thing is to be an educated consumer and don't let them rip you off. Once they know you are on to their game, they will cave because they don't want to risk losing their job. If they don't care, well then they shouldn't be a driver.


----------

